# Rambler



## stingrayjoe (Jan 14, 2022)

I bought this bike from another CABE member and would like to ask, learn some information please.

What year? Info missing from headbadge that normally identifies the year. Big thanks Catfish!
From center of crank to top of seat tube is 25".
Serial number on bottom hanger is B 4896
I see a makers mark on the front rim. Rims are 1-1/2" wide, edge to edge and very well made. See photo.
Rear hub is Morrow.
Diamond block chain with diamonds stamped out of each link.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 14, 2022)

Nice bike. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/turn-of-century-rambler-mens-bicycle-28-wheels-950-shipped.202225/


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 16, 2022)

Trying to determine year and model.
Looks to be a bit different frame design compared to other G&J bikes I see posted on the CABE.
No card in seat tube and no numbers stamped about that area either.
Serial number on bottom hanger is B 4896


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jan 16, 2022)

This is a 1904ish Pope/ABC Rambler. Not sure of the model. 1900 and prior, when Ramblers were mfg by GJ, they stamped the model into the frame on the seat tube on the right side at the top near the seat post binder. I dont know how long the practice continued, particularly in the ABC years but have a close look.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 17, 2022)

My Rambler is a 1911, I will look at its serial number http://www.fattiretrading.com/g&j172.html


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jan 17, 2022)

fat tire trader said:


> My Rambler is a 1911, I will look at its serial number http://www.fattiretrading.com/g&j172.html



Interesting. At a glance, the badge insert is gone and back to being a one piece stamped badge. Other than that, not much frame difference. Joe's Rambler could be a few years newer.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 17, 2022)

C26465


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jan 18, 2022)

Do you have better pictures of the rear hub?


----------



## TrustRust (Jan 18, 2022)

There are several other shots of my Rambler 1905 model 545 in the for sale section..


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 19, 2022)

Thanks for the reference photos!

Here is the rear hub. Always suspect to changed parts over the years?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 20, 2022)

TrustRust said:


> There are several other shots of my Rambler 1905 model 545 in the for sale section..
> 
> View attachment 1551665
> 
> View attachment 1551666



What is it's serial number?


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 20, 2022)

👍


----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 10, 2022)

Interesting detail about this bike. Thank you to Filmonger (RIP) posted this photo in the "All Wood Rim Maker's" posting.





Here is the mark on the front wheel of my bike. This wheel is an all wood clincher. I never would have deciphered the maker without his photo.



The rear wheel is wood with a steel insert.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 12, 2022)

Finished up to as far as I will go with this one.


----------

